# Need help for Westside Template



## Boost777 (Jan 14, 2007)

I copied this from DD on the "Official Westside Thread."
I have a few questions about it since it's a new to me.  Here's the Template:

"Day 1
Pick one of the bench variants: Board press, Floor press, Incline close grip press, flat close grip press, barbell bench, towel bench, rack press, etc.
from there go with a ramping up type of process: Example: 135x10, 185x5, 225x3, 250x3, 275x1, 300x1, 325x1, until you hit your 1rm
Assistance lifts: back work-5 sets of 10 reps, tri work-5 sets of 10 reps, either shoulder or incline press-3x10, and bent over or regular laterals-3x10. Now alot of these are different for different people, but this is a simple way to look at it.

Dynamic day for squats (Day 2)
Speed Squats (Box squats)-8x3 (only 30 seconds or less rest in between sets), use 50-60% of your 1rm here.
Assistance lifts:
SLDL or Romian deadlift-3-5x10
Lunges-3x10
Hypers-3-5x10-15
Glute Ham raises-3x10-12
Weighted ab work

Day 4 Dynamic effort Bench
Same here as dynamic effort squat: 50-60% of 1 rm at 8 sets of 2-3 reps. With the same RI as DS day.
Assistance lifts:
Back work-5 sets
tri work-4-5 sets
Shoulder work-3-4 sets
I like to throw some bicep work in here, but it is optional
Some type of lateral

Day 5 Max effort squat
The idea here is to use anything except for squat on these. Examples are; any deadlift, any type of good morning, front squats, etc.
Your assistance lifts are pretty much the same as the other lower day except if you did Deads here as a max lift then dont do them in sets later. Instead do some good mornings for reps or vice versa."

Question 1: Day 1 - Why does the tri work come before shoulder work?
Question 2: Why 8-10 sets for tri's and it's optional for bi work, I know it's not incorporated in the big lifts, but wouldn't that make for an unbalanced physique?
Question 3:  Why aren't I ramping up the weight to max on squats on day 5?
Question 4:  I will switch the ME exercises every 2-3 weeks, but what about the assistance work, when should those be switched?  

That is all,


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 14, 2007)

Boost777 said:


> Question 1: Day 1 - Why does the tri work come before shoulder work?
> Question 2: Why 8-10 sets for tri's and it's optional for bi work, I know it's not incorporated in the big lifts, but wouldn't that make for an unbalanced physique?
> Question 3:  Why aren't I ramping up the weight to max on squats on day 5?
> Question 4:  I will switch the ME exercises every 2-3 weeks, but what about the assistance work, when should those be switched?



1. Triceps are more important for benching than delts.

2. Powerlifters don't really care about bicep size.  If you think lack of bicep work would make you look unbalanced, add a couple of sets.

3. You can if you want.  THe theory is that the other exercises carry over to squats.  I find that not to be the case for me.

4. 2-3 weeks also, as you see fit.


----------



## Spud (Jan 14, 2007)

If you really want to powerlift, focus on your Bench Press form aswell. Powerlifters bench press slightly differently than conventional bodybuilders.

When I did Westside for 6 or 7 weeks last year, I switched my assistance work to complement the ME exercise. For example, I did weighted dips with military press, tricep pushdowns with the bench press.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 14, 2007)

Assistance work; you might not necessarily need to switch every 2-3 weeks like your ME lift, but if you're not at LEAST change the rep ranges.


----------



## Boost777 (Jan 14, 2007)

I just don't understand why for bench, i'm doing a ME and DE day, but for squats i'm doing a DE day, and then doing something else for ME?  How is doing deadlifts for ME going to improve my squat?


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

1.The tri work is used a ton for bench, but I cannot give you the exact reason. Its what is posted all over westside. Tri work is normally right after chest work and before back work. However I like to do back work first. I wrote on there 5x10 on back work. Now keep in mind this is only a template that I made that best suits my needs. Instead of 10 reps you can lower it down to 4-6 reps if you like. I have read many different things from different people. I just read yesterday off of the official westside site that they suggest doing around 6 reps on assistance lifts. (But you read on article and it says one thing and another says something totally different). Just do what best suits you.
2.Tri work is not 8-10 sets, but rather 5 or so. Bi work is still around 3 sets. You are doing so much pulling anyways that a few sets will top it off. Your triceps are going to need alot of work simply to push past those sticking points on the bench. Your biceps will grow undoubtably as well. Dont worry about that. 
3. You should be ramping weight on this. Sorry if I didnt make it clear. But realize ramping weight is basically just a warmup anyways.
4. The assistance exercises dont need switched, but every now and then it wouldnt hurt. Like instead of doing good morning every week switch to pullthroughs now and then. And instead of bent over bb rows switch to DB rows. Get it?


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Spud said:


> If you really want to powerlift, focus on your Bench Press form aswell. Powerlifters bench press slightly differently than conventional bodybuilders.
> 
> When I did Westside for 6 or 7 weeks last year, I switched my assistance work to complement the ME exercise. For example, I did weighted dips with military press, tricep pushdowns with the bench press.




What did you mean? I think most people who bench bench incorrectly. You should lower the bar to your lower chest if not upper abdominals. And force the bar right back up in a straight line. Remember the short distance is better. Also our wanting to squeeze your shoulder blades together while pushing with your heels backwards digging your shoulder blades into the bench. Be sure to keep your elbows under your wrists and dont let your elbows flair out. Your grip on the bar should be squeezing the bar as tight as possible. Is this was what you were talking about?


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Boost777 said:


> I just don't understand why for bench, i'm doing a ME and DE day, but for squats i'm doing a DE day, and then doing something else for ME?  How is doing deadlifts for ME going to improve my squat?



You shouldnt be doing bench for me day actually. Your suppose to be doing a bench variant. Like board press, floor press, close grip incline press, etc. This is known as conjugate training.


----------



## Spud (Jan 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> What did you mean? I think most people who bench bench incorrectly. You should lower the bar to your lower chest if not upper abdominals. And force the bar right back up in a straight line. Remember the short distance is better. Also our wanting to squeeze your shoulder blades together while pushing with your heels backwards digging your shoulder blades into the bench. Be sure to keep your elbows under your wrists and dont let your elbows flair out. Your grip on the bar should be squeezing the bar as tight as possible. Is this was what you were talking about?




Yeah, precisely. Most people (conventional bodybuilders) put the emphasis on the pump and the stretch which may be achieved through different movements, such as sticking to the top half of the ROM. I've also noticed that at the bottom, the elbows of most powerlifters don't point as far down as normal.


----------



## Double D (Jan 14, 2007)

Well far to many people mess up their shoulders from the improper bench technique.


----------



## Spud (Jan 14, 2007)

Yeah, what a shame. That's why I told him to practice his form. If he is to be using heavy ass weights, improper form will hurt him even more.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 14, 2007)

Boost777 said:


> Question 1: Day 1 - Why does the tri work come before shoulder work?
> Question 2: Why 8-10 sets for tri's and it's optional for bi work, I know it's not incorporated in the big lifts, but wouldn't that make for an unbalanced physique?
> Question 3:  Why aren't I ramping up the weight to max on squats on day 5?
> Question 4:  I will switch the ME exercises every 2-3 weeks, but what about the assistance work, when should those be switched?
> ...



To add on to what has already been said:

1: It's generally not pushdowns and skullcrushers they are talking about here.  Their idea of tricep work is training the lockout of the bench press.  Westside tricep work is usually close grip benching of various kinds, pin pressing, board pressing, floor pressing, etc.

2: It's a powerlifting program.  They could care less about physique.  Of course, again, they aren't doing much isolation tricep work.  Also, pulling movements are trained every single workout in a lot of templates I have seen.  That's 4 times a week.  That's a shitload of ancillary bicep stimulation.

3: You could sometimes.  The idea is to rotate lifts frequently such that you aren't stressing the exact same neural pathways every time.  Also, a lot of Westside aficionados do box squats for ME work, which are mechanically very similar to regular squats.

4: This suggestion varies.  I've read you want to switch when gains stop on a lift some places, every few weeks other places, as you see fit in others.  This isn't as concrete in terms of suggested guidelines.


----------



## Boost777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay how does this sound: 

ME Bench 

Incline Barbell Press - Ramp up to 1rm
Bent Rows 5x10
Close Grip Bench 5x10
Shoulder Press 3x10
Scaption 3x10

DE Squat 

60% 1rm Squat 8x3
SLDL or Romian deadlift-3-5x10
Lunges-3x10
Hypers-3-5x10-15
Glute Ham raises-3x10-12
Weighted ab work

DE Bench

60% of 1 rm Bench 8x3 reps
Weighted Pullup - 5x10
Weighted Dip - 5x10 sets
Military Dumbell Press - 4x10
Scaption - 3x10
Barbell Curl 3x10

ME Squat

RDL - Ramp to 1RM
Front Squat - 4x10
Lunges 3x10
Hyper 3x10
Leg Extension 3x10
Weighted Abs 

How does that look?  I have a little more shoulder work as it's a weak point for me. I'm going to switch assistance and ME lifts every 2-3 weeks.  Any other suggestions/critiques?


----------



## Double D (Jan 15, 2007)

Boost777 said:


> Okay how does this sound:
> 
> ME Bench
> 
> ...




Suggestions in bold. This routine is pretty decent, but remember I just wrote in what I like to do and it has gave me results. Others will have different opinions.


----------



## Boost777 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks D for the info, if anyone else has more suggestions feel free to chime in?  One question though, what do you mean vary your grip for the DE day on Bench?


----------



## Triple Threat (Jan 15, 2007)

Boost777 said:


> what do you mean vary your grip for the DE day on Bench?



Vary the width of the grip.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 15, 2007)

You've got the idea.  I would do more back work though.  I'm going to be training my back all 4 days (1 exercise each day, maybe 2 on occasion) this go around with the Westside template.

You could also increase the intensity on some of the accessory work.  I tend to make the accessory work a bit heavier on the ME days and lighter on the DE days, in general.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I like CP's idea. 

I noramlly vary the reps on assistance weights. For example one week I do 10 reps and the next I will do 6.


----------

